# Auf Wiedersehen!



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 August 2007)

Hallo,

aus persönlichen Gründen endet meine Tätigkeit für 
die DELTALOGIC Automatisierungstechnik GmbH in
nächster Zeit.

Nach meinem heutigen letzten Arbeitstag möchte 
ich mich von Ihnen verabschieden:

Danke für den Spaß hier im Forum.
Danke für die vielen konstruktiven Diskussionen.
Danke das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen.
Schade, dass es nun zu Ende ist.
Schön, dass man sich im Leben meistens wieder trifft.

Ob wir uns innerhalb der Automatisierungstechnik oder
bei einer anderen Gelegenheit wieder treffen, wird sich 
in den nächsten Monaten entscheiden.

Alles Gute und "Auf Wiedersehen!"

Ihr Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Ralle (7 August 2007)

Ich wünsch dir viel Glück!


----------



## Kai (7 August 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute für die Zukunft. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 August 2007)

Mensch das gibt es doch gar nicht. Dabei haben wir uns doch gerade erst kennengelernt.

Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute und ich vermute das man sich in der Automatisierungswelt irgendwo wieder trifft.

Grüsse aus dem Lipperland

Axel


Nachtrag : Ich denke der Markus hat auch einen anderen Namen für Dich damit Du weiter hier im Forum schreiben kannst


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 August 2007)

Mensch Gerhard,

willst du uns wirklich verlassen? Du warst der erste Produktvertreter (außer vielleicht sps-concept  ), der sich hier dank seines Wissens behauptet hat. Ich hoffe, man trifft sich wieder. Ich wünsche viel Glück!!!

Du gehst aber nicht UG hinterher und lässt dir auf einer Südseeinsel ein drittes Ei wachsen? Und du bezahlst immer deine Steuern?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## plc_tippser (8 August 2007)

Das ist sehr schade, für uns. 
Auch von mir alles Gute für die Zukunft.

Gruß, pt


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 August 2007)

Da wünsche ich doch auch alles Gute für die Zukunft.
Wir hatten zwar hier im Forum nichts miteinander zu tun, aber dafür kann ich mich sehr gut an diverse telefonische Hilfestellungen erinnern, wo du mir beim NetLink und Excel das Laufen beigebracht hast ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 August 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Mensch Gerhard,
> 
> willst du uns wirklich verlassen? Du warst der erste Produktvertreter (außer vielleicht sps-concept  ), der sich hier dank seines Wissens behauptet hat.



Ja, nach meiner ersten Werbung damals im Simatic-Bereich 
gab es kurz Unruhe  und dann eine neue Kategorie :-D:

http://www.sps-forum.de/archive/index.php/t-310.html



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Du gehst aber nicht UG hinterher und lässt dir auf einer Südseeinsel ein drittes Ei wachsen? Und du bezahlst immer deine Steuern?
> Gruß, Onkel



Das mit der Insel nehme ich mit dem nächsten Job 
in Angriff


----------



## MatMer (8 August 2007)

Ich schließe mich an und wünsche Ihnen auch alles Gute für die Zukunft.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## zotos (8 August 2007)

Ich falle gerade vom Stuhl und verschluck mich gerade am Kaffee. Auch der Blick zum Kalender hilft nicht weiter es ist nicht gerade der 1. April der das erklären würde.

Ich wünsche Ihnen werter Kollege alles gute für Ihre Persönliche Zukunft und freue mich bei Gelegenheit wieder von Ihnen zu hören oder zu lesen.


----------



## edison (8 August 2007)

Schade, ich fand Ihre Beiträge immer angenehm.
Meiner Meinung nach ein Verlust für das Forum.

Alles Gute für Ihren weiteren Werdegang


----------



## seeba (8 August 2007)

Viel Glück, Erfolg und auch Gesundheit für die Zukunft!

PS: Hab mich auch verschluckt.


----------



## maxi (8 August 2007)

Viel Glück dir.
Und maximale Erfolge bei deinen nächsten Job.

Jetzt kann ich es ja erzählen  

Haben mal von Gerhard als Werbegeschenk einen Kasten leckeres Bier bekommen. Das war recht Lustig bei uns in der Firma als der Kasten Bier mit den Flaschen einzeln in Creppfolie verpackt angekommen ist


----------



## seeba (8 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Haben mal von Gerhard als Werbegeschenk einen Kasten leckeres Bier bekommen. Das war recht Lustig bei uns in der Firma als der Kasten Bier mit den Flaschen einzeln in Creppfolie verpackt angekommen ist


ROFLMAO


----------



## maxi (8 August 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> ROFLMAO


 

Habe aber auch schon mal Conrad Electronik, glaub 36 Stück 5l Fässer Bier abgeluxt. War ein ganzschönes Besäuffnis mit grossen frisch gescheissten Fischgrill und riesen neuen Fleischgrill dann bei uns


----------



## maxi (8 August 2007)

Wir sollten Gerhard hier auch mal ein grosses Danke sagen,
für seien ganzen Hilfen etc. an alle.

Geerhard magst ned zu uns kommen?


----------



## MatMer (8 August 2007)

wir haben mal zwei kisten bier zugeschickt bekommen von einer gewissen brauerrei mit V...

da hat die Poststelle verdammt doof geguckt als die beiden Kisten geliefert wurden und die wollten sofort was abhaben...


----------



## Zefix (8 August 2007)

Ach Schade, trotzdem viel Glück und Erfolg im weiteren Berufsleben.

Hätt gern beim nächsten Forumstreffen mal wieder ein oder mehr Bierchen mit dir gezwitschert, aber bist ja nicht aus der Welt


----------



## HolleHonig (8 August 2007)

Von mir auch alles Gute für die Zukunft.
Wir hatten zwar im Forum auch nicht viel miteinander zu tun, aber die Beiträge habe ich trotzdem gern gelesen.

Einmal Automatisierung - immer Automatisierung. Man sieht sich bestimmt bald wieder.


----------



## Tobi P. (8 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> grossen frisch gescheissten Fischgrill und riesen neuen Fleischgrill dann bei uns



OT: 
Ich habe Wolfram-Inertgas-Schweissen gelernt und es zwischenzeitlich auch anderen beigebracht. Dabei wurde ich immer wieder gefragt, was denn so die häufigsten Anfängerfehler beim schweissen sind. Und ich sagte immer wieder, der häufigste Fehler sei der mit dem W. Das hat keiner kapiert - bis ich ihn/sie auf ein Blatt Papier das Wort "schweissen" schreiben liess 
/OT

Auch ich wünsche selbstverständlich alles gute für die Zukunft - viel Erfolg, Gesundheit und ein immer gut gefülltes Portemonnaie 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Steve81 (8 August 2007)

Hatten zwar im Forum noch nicht viel miteinander zu tun (bis auf die inhaltlich immer interessanten beiträge die ich von dir gelesen habe) wünsch dir aber trotzdem alles Gute für die Zukunft!



Tobi P. schrieb:


> OT:
> Ich habe Wolfram-Inertgas-Schweissen gelernt und es zwischenzeitlich auch anderen beigebracht. Dabei wurde ich immer wieder gefragt, was denn so die häufigsten Anfängerfehler beim schweissen sind. Und ich sagte immer wieder, der häufigste Fehler sei der mit dem W. Das hat keiner kapiert - bis ich ihn/sie auf ein Blatt Papier das Wort "schweissen" schreiben liess
> /OT


 
In einem Handballforum hat sich mal jemand beschwert, das ihm der Gegner ins Gesicht geschissen hat.
Was so ein kleiner Buchstabe doch aus macht!


----------



## TommyG (8 August 2007)

Uff,

das mit dem Kaffee und dem Datum war jetzt eben auch bei mir der Fall...

Gerhard, so richtig kalt und unerwartet? 
Schon was in Aussicht? 
Was für Bundesland denn? 
Unser Steuerungsbauer sitzt in NRW, nen anderer... o, ma gucken..., Info folgt..

Nice, das Sie jetzt 'privat' im Forum sind. *Erfolg* und bitte net ganz so weit vom Forum weg. Ihr Fachwissen ist nützlich !!!

Greetz


----------



## DEGO (9 August 2007)

Alles gute für die berufliche Zukunft(nebenbei sucht mein Unternehmen immer gute Programmierer, Firmensitz ist allerdings auch hauptsächlich NRW)
Ich hoffe sie bleiben uns im Forum erhalten


----------



## zotos (9 August 2007)

Ich vermute mal das Gerhard eher in Sachen Betriebsführung, Marketing und Vertrieb ausgerichtet ist. Und in dem Bereich Automatisierung findet man da sich auch was sehr gutes. Erst recht wenn man auch Ahnung von der Technik hat.


----------



## DEGO (9 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das Gerhard eher in Sachen Betriebsführung, Marketing und Vertrieb ausgerichtet ist. Und in dem Bereich Automatisierung findet man da sich auch was sehr gutes. Erst recht wenn man auch Ahnung von der Technik hat.


wir nehmen alles 
und nebenbei suche ich auch etwas neues


----------



## andre (9 August 2007)

Hallo,
auch ich möchte Ihnen für die Zukunft alles erdenklich Gute wünschen!
Wenigstens bleiben Sie dem Forum erhalten.
Danke für viele hilfreiche Beiträge!

Gruß Andre


----------



## kolbendosierer (9 August 2007)

Auch ich wünsche alles Gute!!!!


MFG

Robert


----------



## TobiasA (9 August 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute. Waren immer sehr kompetente und freundliche Antworten.

Schade.

Viel Glück und gutes Gelingen bei der neuen Stelle! (oder geht's auf 'ne Insel? ;-) )

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## ASEGS (9 August 2007)

*Alles Gute!*

...auch von mir alles Gute für die Zukunft!
Bin um ehrlich zu sein, auch etwas überrascht...!

Aber auch schön zu sehen, das Sie dennoch hier weiterhin aktiv sind  

Grüsse

ASEGS


----------



## volker (9 August 2007)

hallo herhard

Tja, auch von alles gute für die zukunft.

aber nur weil du bei deltalogic aussteigst, heisst das doch noch lange nicht, dass du hier ausscheiden musst. 

mach bitte einfach unter einem neuen namen weiter. dein wissen wirst du doch wohl nicht bei dl abgeben müssen.  



			
				gerhard schrieb:
			
		

> Ob wir uns innerhalb der Automatisierungstechnik oder
> bei einer anderen Gelegenheit wieder treffen, wird sich
> in den nächsten Monaten entscheiden.


 
nuuuun... jeder hat doch so sein ding. oder willst du dich komplett verändern? :sc7:


----------



## zotos (9 August 2007)

volker schrieb:


> ...
> mach bitte einfach unter einem neuen namen weiter.
> ...



Den neuen Nick-Namen hat er zum schon.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Haben mal von Gerhard als Werbegeschenk einen Kasten leckeres Bier bekommen. Das war recht Lustig bei uns in der Firma als der Kasten Bier mit den Flaschen einzeln in Creppfolie verpackt angekommen ist



Ja, da kann ich mich auch noch erinnern ... wie ich 
auf die Idee gekommen sei ...  ob es nicht ein Gut-
schein auch täte ... ob der Kasten nicht zu schwer
sei für das Paket ... ob ich das verlorene Pfand 
bedacht hätte ... ob ich den Kasten nicht selbst 
verpacken wolle ... aber ich bin wie immer trotz 
aller Gegenargumente standhaft geblieben :-D




TommyG schrieb:


> Gerhard, so richtig kalt und unerwartet?
> Schon was in Aussicht?
> Was für Bundesland denn?
> Unser Steuerungsbauer sitzt in NRW, nen anderer... o, ma gucken..., Info folgt..



Ein Pessimist hätte wohl gesagt, er hätte es kommen sehen. 
Im Moment erst mal Urlaub in Sicht  
Bin an BaWü, genauer Großraum S/BB gebunden.




DEGO schrieb:


> ... nebenbei sucht mein Unternehmen immer gute Programmierer, Firmensitz ist allerdings auch hauptsächlich NRW ...





zotos schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das Gerhard eher in Sachen Betriebsführung, Marketing und Vertrieb ausgerichtet ist. Und in dem Bereich Automatisierung findet man da sich auch was sehr gutes. Erst recht wenn man auch Ahnung von der Technik hat.



Wie zotos schreibt, bin ich ein Marketing-Mensch mit 
gutem (automatisierungs-)technischem Hintergrund. 
Für mich ist es immer eine Herausforderung, komplexe 
technische Sachverhalte in einfachen Worten und/oder 
Skizzen verständlich darzustellen.



volker schrieb:


> nuuuun... jeder hat doch so sein ding. oder willst du dich komplett verändern?



Bis jetzt habe ich mir dazu wenig Gedanken machen können,
da brauche ich etwas Abstand zur "alten Geschichte".
Emotional hänge ich natürlich an der Automatisierungstechnik.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Perfektionist (8 November 2007)

Hallo Herr Bäurle,

puhhh, bin ja richtig geschockt, diesen Thread nun vorzufinden. Nachden ich Ihnen neulich per PN schrieb: "Herr Bäurle, einer der Leistungsträger im Forum hier!"

Ich bin sehr froh, dass Sie immer noch bei uns sind (soweit ich als Neuling das überhaupt so schreiben kann - darf?).

Gar nicht einfach für mich, sich in eine seit rund viereinhalb Jahre bestehende Community mit einzureihen. Ich danke Allen, da ich das Gefühl habe, mit aufgenommen worden zu sein.

So, nun Schluss mit den großen Worten - ein paar Seiten Stammtisch zum Nachlernen hab ich noch!

Liebe Grüße an ALLE, besonders aber auch an Herrn Bäurle, den ich hier sehr schätze.


----------

